# airbrush cleaner



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

does anyone have a recipe for some airbrush cleaner??


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Tom I know windex will work on water base paints. I just have a bucket of water next to my paint area. I just submerge the airbrush and hit the button to cycle some water until it is clean. I use the siphon airbrushes so it is easy to do. The enamel paints I use mineral spirits in a jar with a siphon hose.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There's nothing that actually cleans an airbrush except tearing it down and cleaning the internal parts. You can run a cleaner through between colors (water for water based/laquer thinner for oil based), but they should be cleaned frequently. If at all possible, I clean mine after every use. I use laquer thinner to clean the dried water based paint off of the internal parts.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Thanks, I got a gravity feed brush. I'm just looking for something to use between colors. I do a half ass disassemble at the end of the day and complete tear down when it starts sputtering. I'll give windex a try or maybe I'll try some washer fluid. I'm just not into paying $8 for that little 8 oz bottle.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I use windex, I also keep a bucket next to me to dump out the cup in, also a paper towel to get the thick stuff after the first good dump of the thicker stuff.

Get yourself a pop bottle and a gromet to spray into while cleaning it out before your run another color through it, make sure you punch a small hole through the top of the cap to vent it, you can spray into the bucket but the solution ends up in your face I do both but the bottle is nice for when your using actually cleaner.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I was just spraying the cleaner into the trash can beside me until about a week ago. Then I took a half gallon milk jug, cut a hole in it and stuffed some paper towels into it. Ive been spraying the cleaner into that, a lot less mess.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I use either Windex or Simple Green. Both work well. I also have two buckets of warm water next to my airbrushing station. When I'm done with a color, I clean the cup and run a cup or two through the airbrush at the first bucket. I then fill the cup with Windex, and spray it into the first bucket. Then I use the second bucket of warm water for a final rinse to get the Windex out of the gun. I do a complete tear down after each session. Harbor Freight sells a kit of air brush cleaning brushes that works well.


----------

